# Rocket sheep - Purple Alien changed??



## Deano1987 (25/11/15)

Hi everyone! Just wanted to know if anyone has also felt Rocket sheeps Purple Alien has changed?
This is my 3rd bottle from Vape mob,and Purple Alien is just not the same...
Taste is bland almost as if its been cut with VG..
Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Clouder (25/11/15)

Vapers Tongue?


----------



## rogue zombie (25/11/15)

I wouldn't know if they change or not, but it is a possibility to remove any Diacetyl or AP that may have been there before.


----------



## Deano1987 (25/11/15)

Nope...this juice i vape like once once every 2 weeks...another buddy of mine said the same thing..just not the same.


----------



## sabrefm1 (25/11/15)

you are correct, i thought i was the only one, i mentioned it to my buddy as well. it seems like since they switched to the bottles with drippers. felt so to me. now @ComplexChaos Krusty Custard reminds me exactly of how purple alien used to taste.


----------



## Deano1987 (25/11/15)

Jeeez thought i was going mad lol ...Think i should i give it a go


----------



## 4RML (25/11/15)

I found the max vg to be a search for custard! It's not cool , vapers tongue waaaa mine was bad two days ago !


----------



## Deano1987 (25/11/15)

The purple alien in the old bottles @ 6mg was the best ever!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

